# Soil test is back



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Morning,
I received my soil test results.





Not taken into consideration is an application of Lesco starter fertilizer a little over a month ago. And one bag of the fertilizer that is pictured above which was a 40 pound bag. The area in my lawn in question is 8000 ft.²

Should I do some amending this year or wait until spring? My current turf was seeded about five weeks ago.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I should have posted this in the other area!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

This was done by Spectrum Analytics. I followed the soil taking tips, any info missing just let me know.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Maybe this discussion of fertilizing new lawns will be of interest;
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1178

You put down 0.5 lb/1000 sq ft of nitrogen, P2O5, and K2O with the 40 lb bag over 8000 sq ft of 10-10-10. You likely put down about 1 lb/1000 sq ft of nitrogen and P2O5 with the starter fertilizer. So you've likely met the phosphorus recommendation. You've done some potassium and can finish up next year. Or do a bit more this year, but use something with little or no phosphorus.

Your cation exchange capacity is on the low side, meaning your soil doesn't hold into nutrients especially well, so it would be beneficial to spoon feed, doing more frequent applications at lower rates.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------

